# GSX Ranger



## 7point62 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Brother, you must be in Iraq by now. Sitrep when you can.


----------



## Rowdyraven (Dec 17, 2008)

Be safe. Hope the toe is better.


----------



## rv808 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ditto......


----------



## car (Dec 18, 2008)

Last I heard - 15 Dec:

"I got all of my shots today... Yellow Fever, Typhoid Fever, HEP A, Flu, Anthrax, PPD and HIV draw. 

Smallpox vaccine after Christmas Exodus. 

I am 1SG over the "Warrior" company, and what a pain in the ass it is. Oh well. Nothing I can't handle...

Cheers!!!"


----------



## RetPara (Dec 18, 2008)

He's living large and adapting to being in charge and not being in charge.  He'll be breaking out for Christmas leave soon.


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Brothers... yeah, I am holed up in Warrior Training at Ft. Dix right now. Putting my 1SG duties to the test. I can't discuss dates, as you all know.. but I will be home for Christmas break soon. Op Tempo increases dramatically afterward though. 

Thanks for thinking of me... long days, short nights, little sleep, and tons of headaches. But, I have some good joes with me.

Cheers!


----------



## 0699 (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing well.  I'm sure being 1st Sgt is as much fun as I imagine. :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 19, 2008)

Be safe, and take care of you and your troopers....


----------



## RetPara (Dec 19, 2008)

Just keep your boot in their ass!!!! You'll do fine.....


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm taking care of the little Hooters girls while you're away--

Jodie.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got back on Tues morning (Christmas Eve).  It was VERY quiet over there.  Other than up in Mosul, that is a changed place.  Put it this way, the "boys" were having trouble finding hornets' nests to kick over...

Stay safe, GSXRanger.


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 26, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> I just got back on Tues morning (Christmas Eve).  It was VERY quiet over there.  Other than up in *Mosul*, that is a changed place.  Put it this way, the "boys" were having trouble finding hornets' nests to kick over...
> 
> Stay safe, GSXRanger.



That's where I am headed... word on the street say so anyway... :confused:


----------



## car (Dec 26, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> That's where I am headed... word on the street say so anyway... :confused:



Well, let us know how many nests there really are.

Watch your ass, brother.


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 27, 2008)

I've heard the nests are getting smaller and therefore harder to find.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 27, 2008)

AugieSpook said:


> I've heard the nests are getting smaller and therefore harder to find.



True - they're not as able to fill up the recruiting pool as easily when all the doors in are shut, the "true believers" have di-di-mau'ed, and the "boys" are knocking on all the right doors...


----------

